# changing play styles



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So the more I've thought about this dog (yeah....it'll probably happen - likely in a few months... :biggrin1: ), the more I've been thinking about play styles. I mentioned before that Minnie could really use a friend her size to wrestle with....because frankly she's just too big for most dogs at the dog park. Her barreling after them is intimidating. I'd say 75% of them are afraid of her and thus don't want to engage in a hardcore play session, which she definitely craves.

Her play is very appropriate (often comes on too strong though) but she also doesn't know when to give up sometimes. She isn't respectful of reading those fear signals and sometimes she'll just keep going when it's clear that the dog is afraid and doesn't want to be her friend (however, she is VERY respectful with older or sick dogs). Is this something she will grow out of? She will be two at the end of November...so I don't know if this is lingering "puppyness" or if she just doesn't have the best social skills.

And one thing I worry about with another Dane is if she'll just continue to get rougher and rougher (because another dane could actually handle it). I would like to still take her to the dog park...but I don't want her to learn that being so rough at home translates to the dog park too.

Have any of you dealt with this?? Her recall is typically....Okay. It has waxed and waned in the past few months as she has grown less timid/shy and more independent...but also I've been working TONS with her on it in order to call her away from dogs that are fearful of her. I only go to the dog park during non-peak hours...I don't want to set her up to fail with recall training (getting her away from another dog can be hard for her). She IS learning...slowly but surely... 

I know that was a really convoluted mess of things...but can anyone weigh in about my socially awkward dog..and if another dog might change her play style for the worse?

P.S. - there is a Minnie clone on the rescue site...taking everything in me to not pick her up RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't be much help with the play, because Tobi is typically about how you describe minnie. BUT i can urge you to get the Minnie clone!!! :becky: go get that dane!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

But I wanna be like Linsey and have many different kinds of merles! LOL


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I can't be much help with the play, because Tobi is typically about how you describe minnie. BUT i can urge you to get the Minnie clone!!! :becky: go get that dane!


Do you take Tobi to dog parks btw?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

minnieme said:


> But I wanna be like Linsey and have many different kinds of merles! LOL


 But the little Pound Dane NEEDS YOU...  and how fun would it be to have 2 little minnies! 


minnieme said:


> Do you take Tobi to dog parks btw?


We used to take him to the Dog park, we don't much anymore, when we would go it would either be unfriendly little dogs that would end up showing aggression because tobi would stand over the top of them, or grumpy old dogs, it was rare that any dogs would actually be interested in Tobi, or that often times nobody was even there, and it was a 40 minute drive.

The one dog that was always interested in him was a sweet little border collie that actually played just like a Bull Terrier, it was the oddest thing, even though she didn't outweigh him she would chest bump him all the same! it was fantastic, but her owners moved and they no longer live in the area otherwise we'd schedule play dates as they just loved each other.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky had never played with a big dog at all until he met Shade. He'd never even been to a dog park. And Shade plays VERY rough. He literally just knocks Rocky right off his feet and he growls and makes noise the whole time he's playing. If you didn't know them, you'd think Shade was ripping Rocky to pieces. Right now there are tufts of Chow hair all over our back yard from them playing last night!

Rocky was scared at first but he learned how to play and surprisingly, when Shade gets too rough, Rocky is the one that lets him know it. He will let out a 'grumph' and Shade backs right off and walks away. Rocky turned out to be the one that is actually in charge of the playing even though he is usually the one at the bottom of the pile getting his fur ripped out. In fact, Rocky goes up and starts the playing most of the time now!

I think you will be surprised how Minnie and whatever dog you get work things out for themselves. I was REALLY worried about bringing Shade in to the house with Rocky and it worked out great.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

chowder said:


> Rocky was scared at first but he learned how to play and surprisingly, when Shade gets too rough, Rocky is the one that lets him know it. He will let out a 'grumph' and Shade backs right off and walks away.


This might sound weird but (sorry a little OT) but that sentence brought back mental images/sounds of my CJ. She was half rottie and half chow, but very much with the chow personality. She used to make that same exact noise... "grumph!" when she had had enough of my younger boys wrestling (they didn't wrestle WITH her, she would just let them know when enough was enough). I miss having a chow-chow type dog in the house... there is nothing like them. She was the best dog I ever had!

Back to topic... I think it could go either way. If you adopt a dog with bad playing habits, she will probably pick up those bad habits (dominant playing/ i.e. grabbing the neck and tossing dogs over, etc - I have a boy that *tries* to play like that, we don't let him). I think you should meet some other danes (*coughcough theMinnieclone *coughcough*) and see how they play, take them to a neutral area where it's neither of their "territory" and see how they do. You know Minnie... you'll know when it's right.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why do you take Minnie to the dog park? 

Will another dog that she can play well with replace the need for the dog park?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Why do you take Minnie to the dog park?
> 
> Will another dog that she can play well with replace the need for the dog park?


Because the girl LOVES to gallop (and atm we only have a front yard....which is not fenced in and is quite small). She LOVES other dogs too, but since we go during non-peak hours, there often aren't too many (which is good for practicing her recall too). Another dog will somewhat replace the need for the dog park (social aspects and rough housing that we really can't provide for her ourselves - unless we want to lose a limb or an eye or something :wink: )... as will the fact that we're moving to a place with a fenced in yard. Sadly though, we haven't been able to find much with more than half an acre (most are a quarter or less). For Minnie to really gallop, I think we would still rely on the dog parks on occasion.

I'm also concerned that if we NEVER went...she'd wind up like my grandma's dogs. Fiercely bonded to each other, but HORRIBLE to other dogs. I think this can be mitigated via the many classes she's enrolled in and will partake in in the future...she meets many other dogs (though doesn't really play with them). 

And last by not least, we have a wealth of AWESOME dog parks here. Probably around a dozen..ranging from only a couple acres to over a hundred. We are truly blessed to live in such a dog friendly area and I do want to take advantage of that on occasion.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

isn't she young and at that particularly boisterous age?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

magicre said:


> isn't she young and at that particularly boisterous age?


Maybe so.  I feel bad because she plays just like every other dog for the most part, but her size sure scares the heck outta 'em. :wink:

Can't wait to get her a friend!!!! AND have a fenced in yard! She will be one happy pup


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like her and Duke could play for hours on end - Duke is similar in that he doesn't read the signals very well and will contiually harrass a dog to play if allowed to. Either that or he reads the signals, but doesn't care, because all he wants to do is play lol. One thing I'll be looking for in a second dog (I've convinced myself that I can convince the hubby one day lol) is one who is boisterous and plays rough like Duke. Even though it may encourage him to play like that, I know it's how he LOVES to play. My friend's golden retriever is like Duke, and they have HOURS of fun just racing around the yard and attacking each other, until neither of them has the energy to even stand anymore. I want to find another dog who can keep him entertained like that every day :thumb:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would get a solid recall on her and then only visit the larger dog parks for runs. 

Most dogs out there aren't really good at playing and being around dogs they don't know without any issues. It's unnatural to their instincts to interact with random dogs all the time. 

For social time with the Danes we met up with the same people and danes at dog parks. That way our danes had safe playtime with dogs their size and play style. Our group was formed and maintained as a meetup.com group. I'd suggest finding one in your area or starting one if there aren't any already. We would schedule group play dates at various dog parks around the city. Made a lot of good friends! 

Minnie is still young and rambunctious which she will eventually grow out of. But it's something you must work on now so she doesn't end up reactive or aggressive toward other dogs.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I would get a solid recall on her and then only visit the larger dog parks for runs.
> 
> Most dogs out there aren't really good at playing and being around dogs they don't know without any issues. It's unnatural to their instincts to interact with random dogs all the time.
> 
> ...


Awesome advice -- I will look into that site! The woman who did our home visit prior to adopting Minnie has two big Dane boys who I bet Minnie would love (she has met one and has a huge crush on him). Guess I should be reaching out to Dane people more! I really don't have many friends with dogs here (just moved here a few months ago)... and the ones that do.... well, they are a little too aggressive and I don't want that rubbing off on Minnie. 

Also, we do work on her recall every day... and while it's definitely come a looong way, she still needs work. I can't wait til she's 99% reliable with it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Every time you call her, give her a jackpot of treats. Meaning 30 small treats all in a row, rapid fire starting the split second she gets to you. Don't stop reinforcing her until you've given her TONS of little treats. Each reinforcement time for coming should last at least 15 seconds. Make it worth her while for her to come. If you do this, every single time you call her...recall will be 99% in a week.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Every time you call her, give her a jackpot of treats. Meaning 30 small treats all in a row, rapid fire starting the split second she gets to you. Don't stop reinforcing her until you've given her TONS of little treats. Each reinforcement time for coming should last at least 15 seconds. Make it worth her while for her to come. If you do this, every single time you call her...recall will be 99% in a week.


We do this currently...and with high value treats, but it has taken more time than that. ;-) She just loveloveloves running and being a part of a pack...even more than....EATING!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

But I should mention that her recall is perfect in places she knows, it's just new places where we're back to square one even with yummy treats. Which is to be expected I suppose until she's further along.

edit: i withhold some breakfast or dinner (depending on time of day) in order to make treats more enticing (and so i can give her more) -- this has actually worked very well!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Depends on the dog. My boy...all I had to do with him was run away from him. He can't stand that and that's how I taught him recall. He now won't let me get too far away from him before he's by my side again.

The girl, I did what Natalie just mentioned before I even knew they were jackpot treats. Getting her to recall...ugh. She has a mind of her own and didn't seem to care to come over because there was very yummy grass to be eating, instead. When she did start, I'd mark it with a very, very enthusiastic yes and when she got to me, I'd just shove the treats at her. This is now known as jackpot treating...makes sense.

Just have to find out what works for the dog. But for stubborn, use a long line, call them to you, when they START coming towards you, mark it with an enthusiastic, 'yes', when they reach you, give them a ton of treats and then throw them a party with balloons and streamers. Doesn't take long for them to figure out that coming to you is dang near one of the best things on earth.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

II wouldn't worry about the rough play with her "own" dane. When I had 2 Large Rotties a 94lb female (no, she was NOT fat) and a 100lb male. It sounded like elephants were going at it out back. <LOL> I never liked dog parks. I always warn othersl, particularly those of us with protective,guardian breeds to stay away. 

A very close friend says that if he had it to do all over again, he'd have been content to let his male APBT play with his female (they play really rough but were so cute taking turns with who won). The dogs in the Dog Park sometimes picked on him-because their owners couldn't control them and said he/she's just playing. At the time he was very well socialized and almost "dog neutral", but you can't do this to an APBT too many times, he may not start a fight but he will do his best to end one. One day things got ugly a Mastiff pushed him too far & the owners wanted to sue then-but everyone had seen what happened. Luckily my friends' boy had 100% recall under all circumstances and he came when called. If you do not have that kind of recall avoid dog parks-if you can't call yours back & neither can the other person -you have a REAL problem. Good Luck.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Minnie sounds a lot like Luigi. I would never take him to a dog park, he is currently VERY dog social, but with APBTs, even shelter mutts like mine who could be 1/8th lab for all I know, there is always a chance that geneticscould kick in and change his level of tollerance. Also, as doglovingsenior pointed out, if another dog picks a fight and a pit bull sticks up for himself, the pit bull will often get blamed, and/or do way more damage in the process. I have always gone out of my way to give Lu tons of positive experiences with other dogs, meaning I don't let him meet every dog lunging at him on walks who I don't know, but he has lots of play dates. His social skills are terrible, despite tons of exposure. He takes corrections from other dogs very well, but 10 seconds later he forgets he was being annoying and is jumping on the dog's head again. He is super playful and wants to play really rough, if the other dog feels the same way he is happier than just about any other time in his life. I would like to have another dog eventually, I plan to wait until Luigi is 3 or 4. He is a major (but very worth it) handful and currently I want all my energy to go to him. I also think that if a dog (i've seen this with other breeds as well when i've worked at daycares) is going to mature into less dog tollerence, it is likely to happen by 4 (there are of course exceptions). Good luck!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Luigi and Duke and Minnie need a play date for sure!! 

And thanks a lot for the advice everyone. I'm excited to say she has a playdate with the woman who did our home visit prior to her adoption who has a similar age Dane. Hopefully they can be all bouncy and crazy and goofy with one another!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Luigi and Duke and Minnie need a play date for sure!!
> 
> And thanks a lot for the advice everyone. I'm excited to say she has a playdate with the woman who did our home visit prior to her adoption who has a similar age Dane. Hopefully they can be all bouncy and crazy and goofy with one another!


Well if I didnt live in Australia, and lived in Wisconsin instead, I'd be over every weekend with Duke! :lol:

Make sure to get pics of the playdate :thumb: Minnie is gonna have so much fun! Duke's ACTUAL favourite thing is playing with other dogs (he tends to act like EVERYHING is his favourite, but playing really takes the cake lol)


----------

